# Value Guess for 2008 1128 OXE



## NH Deep in Snow (Oct 18, 2016)

It's time to sell or trade-in my 2008 Toro 1128 OXE. It's been a great snowblower for eleven winters, with no break-downs and only routine service I could do myself, including one new drive belt. I also had to put inner tubes in the tires. However, I will probably need a snowblower for another seven or eight years and I'd hate to have to buy a new one in five years and only get one or two years out of it.

Before I start shopping, I'd appreciate any ideas about the value of my 1128 OXE, either on Craigslist or as a trade-in. Thanks for any comments!


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Best monetary choice is to keep it and repair as needed.

Value perhaps 700 at most


----------



## NH Deep in Snow (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks for the idea on value. My 1128 OXE has been very easy to live with and I would keep it if I knew I could get another eight years out of it. The dealer I bought it from has commented that the Tecumseh engine on it is thought to be very reliable. 

I don't have any way to get it to the dealer for repairs, so I am concerned that if something major gives out it could get expensive for pick-up and return by the dealer. Also, I think I am torn between getting a new toy and sticking with the one I have, which has worked well for my needs.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

You have a good one right now, IMO your odds of getting a worse one, new, are high.
You would need to spend at least $1,000 to remain excatly where you are right now. 

IMO, these are your options.

1. Do nothing. Keep a good quality snowblower that will likely remain reliable for another 20 to 40 years.

2. Spend $1,000 or more to buy a new higher-end Ariens, Toro or Honda, the equilivant of your current machine, that will likely remain reliable for another 20 to 40 years.

3. Spend $500 or $600 on a new snowblower that could likely have worse quality and reliability than your current snowblower.

I would choose option 1.  you have a good machine, 10 years is nothing for a snowblower of initial high-build quality. I understand what you are saying about why you want a new one, but IMO you dont need a new one, and your chances of doing worse by buying new are high, unless you go high-end. Personally, I wouldnt risk it.

I have a 1971 and a 1991 Ariens, 50 and 30 years old, both with original Tecumseh engines. With good care, Im confidant both of them easily have another 20 years of reliable service in them.

Scot


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i would agree that you may better off to just keep the machine you got as long as it is not too large for you to manage. as long as it is take care of it should last. most of the time is stuff does break it is from being abused and some of the new machines are starting to become real junky and poorly designed.

as far as selling a used machine goes you never know what you might get. selling them can be hit and miss. i almost feel like the market has been starting to be flooded with snowblowers so it may be a bit harder to sell for top $$$


----------



## NH Deep in Snow (Oct 18, 2016)

I see I am getting consistent advice to stick with my current snowblower! I yearn for a new toy, but my current Toro does a good job and starts reliably, with an occasional electric kick on very cold mornings. 

I realize going to a Honda or an Ariens would require time to learn a new set of controls, adjustments, and maintenance routines, so perhaps I'll just spend that time doing a good job maintaining my current machine.


----------



## amuller (Jan 3, 2016)

By my standards your machine is practically new. I have a fifty year old Toro that will likely remain serviceable indefinitely. Most snowblowers in residential service have a low duty cycle and should last indefinitely if cared for. I figure mine runs about 10 hours per year in Minnesota.

Of course, if you really want a new toy that's another story and no reason not to indulge.....


----------



## Fat City (Feb 11, 2017)

I don't know your mechanical skill level, older machines are problematic . Most problems can be solved by people of ' handyman ' skill level, once they know what to look for . I'd consider buying a similar machine [ preferably broken, but fixable ] and build it up over the summer . Keep your old reliable one as a spare . Plenty of build up articles here and YOU TUBE .
Considering how things are built, and what they are built from, a new snow blower might be cool, or might be a heart break . Money Wise ... A ' dud ' and parts, would be way cheaper than even a new cheapo . For example ... Gas Grills .


----------

